# Gastroenterology CPT coding



## kristilm

What CPT code do you use for EGD and Argon Plasma Coagulation?  Thanks.

Kristi Mathews


----------



## cedwards

*EGD with APC*

I would use 43258


----------



## DOVERRED

agree!


----------



## JDV7980

I would use 43255-EGD w/ control of bleed, any method.  He did do control of bleed, correct???


----------



## coachlang3

It would depend on what the documentation states.


----------



## ksschroeder

I am trying to find information on the new 2014 cpt code 43270 that replaces deleted code 43258 regarding control of bleeding and bleeding prevention.  
I agree that documentation will decide whether 43255 or 43258 was appropriate, but does anyone know yet if 43270 should be reported if the coagulation is done to prevent bleeding instead of to control a current bleeding site?  
I am trying to find official sources of recommendation for my physicians.

thanks!


----------



## Colliemom

Kdeterman - I would also be curious to hear what others think.


----------



## cdeville@ochsner.org

*43255 or 43270*

Yes I would like to see the responses to this question too.  An earlier coding alert advised when the lesion or area is not actively bleeding and physician fiinds lesion suspected of being a prior souce of bleeding and uses APC to ablate the lesion, then you would report 43258 but that code does not exist anymore.  Furthermore, a lot of MD's are documenting bleeding control on non-bleeding ulcers or angiodysplastic lesions.  One of my gastro docs stated in his report a non-bleeding angiodysplastic lesion and used bipolar probe for coagulation.  What would be the correct code.  Has anyone had a doctor say he fulgarated a polyp - would that be considered ablation too but during a colonscopy?


----------



## syed111

*43255 or 43270*

Hey I would go with 43255, thats it.


----------

